# Koblenz-, Westerwald- und Eifeltouren - New Edition



## Mountaintrail (24. März 2013)

Habe die letzten Monate, eigentlich etwas vermisst. Einmal am Tag, hatte ich mir so angewöhnt, habe ich  im Gemsen Tread herumgestöbert. 
Da erfuhr man alles interesante aus der Region. Oft auch unterhaltsames 
Leider wurde der Tread geschlossen (für mich nicht nachvollziehbar) und in einer geschlossenen Gruppe, fortgeführt.

Hier nun, ein neuer Versuch. Bei dem alle willkommen sind.

Let´s go, Allez, Vamos, Auf geht´s........

Unser Brenner die Verbindungsstraße zwischen Schloß Bürresheim und St. Johann (bei Mayen)
Ist zur Zeit, nur eingeschränkt befahrbar. Dort werden Felssicherungsarbeiten durchgeführt.







Die Gerüchteküche brodelt 
Im schönen Kruft, wird ein neuer, wirklich großer Bike Shop eröffnet.
Gerüchteweise ab dem 30.03.13. Aber erst ohne große Eröffnungsfeier.
Die soll später folgen. Direkt neben der Tubag, im ehemaligen REWE Markt.
Sehr Rennrad lastig, aber auch MTBs.
Das wird wohl ein Factory Concept-Store von Ridley und Moozes aus Belgien. Die wollen wohl in Deutschland mehr Fuß fassen.
Das sind in Benelux recht starke Marken. Standorte der Shops, immer mit naher Autobahn Anbindung.
Personal, viele gute Bekannte aus dem (ehemaligen) POISON Shop in Mayen.






Das Bild, ist nicht original, der Shop 

So, jetzt postet mal fleißig 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Hangschieber (24. März 2013)

Hi Mountaintrail alter Recke.

Türlich werden dich die Wutz on Wheelz bei deinem Vorhaben ein neues Forum zu etablieren etwas unterstützen .

Leider kann ich für heute nicht behaupten in der Eifel unterwegs gewesen zu sein. 
Da manch Navigator  , die Landkarte falsch herum ließt und wir uns auf der falschen Moselseite wiederfanden. 
Also heute im Hunsrück unterwegs.

Ein kleinen Artikel dazu ist in unserem Blog zu finden.
Hier : http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/

Gruß Hangschieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (24. März 2013)

Hi Mountaintrail, gute Idee! 
Nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder im Forum. 
Interessantes und Amüsantes..., vllt jetzt wieder öfter. Ich werd das mal verfolgen!
Schlage vor, eine Lichterkette für den ausgesperrten Frühling zu veranstalten.
Gruss von der anderen Rheinseite
Was ist mit Karfreitag?
mb


----------



## Black-Sepp (24. März 2013)

.


----------



## miyata (24. März 2013)

Hi Mountaintrail, 

wenn der Laacher See auch schon zur Eifel gehört, dann werd ich hier auch das ein oder andere posten. Für mich fängt die Eifel hinter Mayen an. Es ist ja auch das Tor zur Eifel


----------



## Mountaintrail (24. März 2013)

da haben wir ja schon ein paar aus dem Winterschlaf geholt 
Schön von Euch zu hören!
Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut durch den Winter gekommen.
Habe seit zwei Wochen, dem Winterspeck, dem Kampf angesagt.
Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, kann ich nur sagen 
Keine Chipse, Haribo, Schokolade, weiße Brötchen, lecker Alkohol.....

Wollte mir Morgen, den Edge 810 als Trainingspartner kaufen.
Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit?
Dann natürlich auch bei www.strava.com anmelden und dann hoffentlich
sehen, wie die Form zunimmt 

Bis demnächst im Wald

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## DonWutz (24. März 2013)

So schaut übrigens der neue Stützpunkt von Ridley heute aus.


----------



## Owl (24. März 2013)

Hey Hangi/Don

Schwarze Liste


----------



## Black-Sepp (24. März 2013)

[


----------



## Black-Sepp (24. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> da haben wir ja schon ein paar aus dem Winterschlaf geholt
> Schön von Euch zu hören!
> Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut durch den Winter gekommen.
> Habe seit zwei Wochen, dem Winterspeck, dem Kampf angesagt.
> ...




Wenn du richtig einsteigen möchtest schau mal unter 

http://shop.red-bike.de/shop/articl...2tVmkq&shop_param=cid=1&aid=41%20BuchEdge810&


----------



## Mountaintrail (24. März 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Schon bei amazon bestellt 

Boooooooh der Hangi legt ja direkt wieder los. Wie in den alten guten Zeiten 

Ist von Euch jemand, bei STRAVA angemeldet?

Gruß Mountaintrail

P.s. Hoffe das klappt im Frühjahr, mit dem Pfälzer Wald 
      würde da gerne noch mal fahren. 

http://www.bikeparkhostel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Sepp (24. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Schon bei amazon bestellt
> 
> Boooooooh der Hangi legt ja direkt wieder los. Wie in den alten guten Zeiten
> 
> ...



Das Buch hat mir sehr gut geholfen. Ich hoffe das ich demnächst wieder mal bei Hangi aufschlage und dann können wir ja eine Runde drehen.


----------



## DonWutz (24. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> P.s. Hoffe das klappt im Frühjahr, mit dem Pfälzer Wald
> würde da gerne noch mal fahren.
> 
> http://www.bikeparkhostel.de



Bekommen wir bestimmt hin


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> So schaut übrigens der neue Stützpunkt von Ridley heute aus.



Eine Website, gibt es auch schon:

http://www.bike-cycle.be/

Da muss aber noch viel auf Deutsch übersetzt werden!

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. März 2013)

Für Interessierte:

http://www.club-tdc.de/regionen/mitte/koblenz/

ist aber auch mehr für Rennrad Fahrer.

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. März 2013)

So und noch ein Nachtrag 

Quasi ein Pflichttermin 

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm

11. Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF
Sonntag, 07. April 2013
ab Wehr/Eifel
durch den Vulkanpark
Brohltal/Laacher See und 
die nähere Umgebung 

Wenn das Wetter OK ist, auf jeden Fall 

Gruß MauntaiTrail


----------



## Black-Sepp (25. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> So und noch ein Nachtrag
> 
> Quasi ein Pflichttermin
> 
> ...



Schauen wir mal

Mal schauen wie ich das hinbekomme. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (25. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> So und noch ein Nachtrag
> 
> Quasi ein Pflichttermin
> 
> ...



Bekomme ich nicht hin, Kommunion in Town.
Sonst Sack ab 
Fahre wahrscheinlich die Strecke schon Samstags ab und prüfe ausgiebig ob alle Schilder und Wegweiser richtig stehen.


----------



## Müslibrenner (25. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> So und noch ein Nachtrag
> 
> Quasi ein Pflichttermin
> 
> ...



Ist eine Option... 
Aber aufgrund des langen Winters ist das mit dem Speck noch nicht ganz geklärt: Wenn's langsam geht, bin ich vllt dabei...Wer hat nähere Infos ? km's und hm's

mb


----------



## DonWutz (25. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ist eine Option...
> Aber aufgrund des langen Winters ist das mit dem Speck noch nicht ganz geklärt: Wenn's langsam geht, bin ich vllt dabei...Wer hat nähere Infos ? km's und hm's
> 
> mb





Dann erklärste die CTF als Speck weg Runde 

19km 410hm bei einer Marathonveranstaltung wird so etwas als Funstrecke bezeichnet
38km 970hm
52km 1200hm


----------



## Müslibrenner (25. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Dann erklärste die CTF als Speck weg Runde
> 
> 19km 410hm bei einer Marathonveranstaltung wird so etwas als Funstrecke bezeichnet
> 38km 970hm
> 52km 1200hm


Danke danke....
Wenn das mal so einfach ginge. Das Problem ist,...ich bin das Problem. 
Es schmeckt halt immer so gut! 
Mit meiner Verfassung müsste ich alle drei Strecken fahren.
mb


----------



## dosenfeuer (25. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hi Mountaintrail, gute Idee!
> Nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder im Forum.
> Interessantes und Amüsantes..., vllt jetzt wieder öfter. Ich werd das mal verfolgen!
> Schlage vor, eine Lichterkette für den ausgesperrten Frühling zu veranstalten.
> ...



Hi Jungs,
so trifft man sich wieder. Schon geil, was man mit zwei Wörtern im Anhang an den alten "Titel" bewirken kann. Weiter so, freut mich.

Gruß
Dosenwutz


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ist eine Option...
> Aber aufgrund des langen Winters ist das mit dem Speck noch nicht ganz geklärt: Wenn's langsam geht, bin ich vllt dabei...Wer hat nähere Infos ? km's und hm's
> 
> mb



Ich fahre auch nur die mittlere Strecke  
Das ganze schön langsam. 
Start Termin, können wir ja noch absprechen.
Eventuell kommen ja auch noch ein paar Gemsen mit!
Würde mich freuen! 
Wenn das Wetter besser wird, bin ich auch mal wieder um ein in Sayn 

Die Gemsen findet man neuerdings hier!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=956

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Black-Sepp (25. März 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> [





Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch nur die mittlere Strecke
> Das ganze schön langsam.
> Start Termin, können wir ja noch absprechen.
> Eventuell kommen ja auch noch ein paar Gemsen mit!
> ...



Bewerbe dich mal zur Aufnahme in die Gruppe. Habe gehört das wäre nicht so einfach.


----------



## miyata (25. März 2013)

Hallo Jungs, 
hab mir die CTF in Brohl auch schon vorgemerkt. Wenn wir die mittlere Strecke fahren haben wir mehr Zeit zum Streuselkuchen essen  Sind das bei der 52 Runde echte 1200 Hm oder kommen da wie gestern in Erden noch mal 250 vergessene dazu.  @Mountaintrail
Meld dich mal, wenn du ne Abendrunde fahren willst oder auch am Wochenende.


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. März 2013)

Sepp, du oller Hetzer 

Ja, es gibt ja noch diese andere, aufmüpfige Vereinigung 

Sozusagen die Gallier der MTB Szene. Sepp, bist Du nicht der Barde? 

http://http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/

So, nun sind hoffentlich alle zufrieden 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Black-Sepp (25. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Sepp, du oller Hetzer
> 
> Ja, es gibt ja noch diese andere, aufmüpfige Vereinigung
> 
> ...



War doch nur ein Späßchen Je mehr mitfahren um so lustiger wird es doch. Gemeinsame Freude über das gleiche Hobby sollte im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (25. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Sepp, du oller Hetzer
> 
> Ja, es gibt ja noch diese andere, aufmüpfige Vereinigung
> 
> ...



 ach ihr zwei Strategen, 
  Konzentriert euch doch auf das Wesentliche. Wir haben doch gesehen, wo das hinführt.
Wenn Argumente nicht durch Schriftgröße und Fettdruck ersetzt werden, müsste es doch eigentlich eine Erfolgsstory werden. Übrigens: Armeen von überdimensionierten emoticons helfen da auch nicht!
  [FONT="]Oder?[/FONT]

Grüsse an alle dieseits und jenseits der Mauer

Ich bin keinem böse, hab halt nur ein paar Prinzipien

mb


----------



## Black-Sepp (25. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> ach ihr zwei Strategen,
> Konzentriert euch doch auf das Wesentliche. Wir haben doch gesehen, wo das hinführt.
> Wenn Argumente nicht durch Schriftgröße und Fettdruck ersetzt werden, müsste es doch eigentlich eine Erfolgsstory werden. Übrigens: Armeen von überdimensionierten emoticons helfen da auch nicht!
> [FONT="]Oder?[/FONT]
> ...



Da braucht man nichts mehr hinzufügen. Das trifft es genau.

Ich sehe hier und jetzt auch eine große Chance eine schöne Sachen aufblühen zu lassen.


----------



## eifeljeti (25. März 2013)

Wie wahr ! Wie wahr! Müsli


----------



## DonWutz (26. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Wollte mir Morgen, den Edge 810 als Trainingspartner kaufen.
> Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit?
> l




Falls es von Interesse ist Garmin Edge 810 heute als Angebot des Tages bei H&S. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a92665/edge-810.html

 @Mountaintrail
Warst wohl ein wenig aufgeregt bei copy and paste  . 
Ein http hätte genügt .
So funktioniert der Link nicht.


----------



## dosenfeuer (26. März 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> hab mir die CTF in Brohl auch schon vorgemerkt. Wenn wir die mittlere Strecke fahren haben wir mehr Zeit zum Streuselkuchen essen  Sind das bei der 52 Runde echte 1200 Hm oder kommen da wie gestern in Erden noch mal 250 vergessene dazu.  @_Mountaintrail_
> Meld dich mal, wenn du ne Abendrunde fahren willst oder auch am Wochenende.



Servus,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt komme auch ich zur Streuselkuchenrunde. 

Gruß
Dosenwutz


----------



## Müslibrenner (26. März 2013)

...dann wären wir ja schon vier auf der mittleren Runde! Froi froi


----------



## Mountaintrail (26. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Falls es von Interesse ist Garmin Edge 810 heute als Angebot des Tages bei H&S.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a92665/edge-810.html
> 
> @Mountaintrail
> ...



Ja, diese ganze Aufregung 

Hatte schon bestellt, noch ein wenig günstiger 
Mit blauer (rot war nicht mehr da) Gummi Funz.
Falls einem das Ding mal runter fällt. 
Schwarz sieht man immer so schlecht im Laub und Gras.

Sonne scheint, alles wird gut!

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## ofw1988 (26. März 2013)

Sehr gute Idee mit dem threat

Schaue gerne öfter rein


----------



## DonWutz (26. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (26. März 2013)

Das ist aber selbst für Tom, wenig Text 

Eigen Zensur? 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Müslibrenner (26. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Das ist aber selbst für Tom, wenig Text
> 
> Eigen Zensur?
> 
> Gruß Mountaintrail



 du weißt doch, Männer gucken Bilder!


----------



## Black-Sepp (26. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Das ist aber selbst fÃ¼r Tom, wenig Text
> 
> Eigen Zensur?
> 
> GruÃ Mountaintrail



Weniger ist manchmal mehrð


----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2013)

@Mountaintrail 
Nur für dich und noch dazu ganz frisch. 
Fast vor deiner Haustür


----------



## Mountaintrail (27. März 2013)

Ich weiss wo, ich weiss wo!!!!!

Dann hast Du ja lecker ausgesehen 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Der_Graue (27. März 2013)

Gude,

ähhhmmm......, sorry, darf ich auch mitfahren?

Gruß,
Lupo



dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt komme auch ich zur Streuselkuchenrunde.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (27. März 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> darf ich auch bei euch mitfahren?
> 
> ...


Was für eine Frage!
Aber klar doch! Sonst hätte Mountaintrail ja nicht den alten Threat wieder aufleben lassen. 
Grundsätzlich haben keine Gewichts-, Alters- oder sonstige Einschränkungen. Ausprobieren ob's passt. 
Einfach mal den Threat verfolgen, es gibt immer sporadische und lang angekündigte gemeinsame Ausfahrten. 
Kennen wir uns? Wenn nicht, dann bestimmt bald.*
Bis dahin...
mb

* komme übrigens aus Valla und bin oft in und um Höhr unterwegs. Vllt sieht man sich im Wald


----------



## Der_Graue (27. März 2013)

Komme von de Bunne, bin viel in der Brex unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sind uns bestimmt schon irgendwo da im Wald begegnet, aber da ist es immer so dunkel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also dann bis zum: 7.4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage!
> Aber klar doch! Sonst hätte Mountaintrail ja nicht den alten Threat wieder aufleben lassen.
> Grundsätzlich haben keine Gewichts-, Alters- oder sonstige Einschränkungen. Ausprobieren ob's passt.
> Einfach mal den Threat verfolgen, es gibt immer sporadische und lang angekündigte gemeinsame Ausfahrten.
> ...


----------



## DonWutz (27. März 2013)

Die hier ist für Dosenwutz (feuer) 
Wenns klappt sitz ich morgen hinter der Bande und gucke zu.
Also keine absichlichen Fouls.
Aber ich hoffe, dass es viele unabsichtliche geben wird


----------



## ofw1988 (27. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Die hier ist für Dosenwutz (feuer)
> Wenns klappt sitz ich morgen hinter der Bande und gucke zu.
> Also keine absichlichen Fouls.
> Aber ich hoffe, dass es viele unabsichtliche geben wird



Sehr cool, 
darauf hätte  ich auch nochmal Lust


----------



## Black-Sepp (27. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Die hier ist für Dosenwutz (feuer)
> Wenns klappt sitz ich morgen hinter der Bande und gucke zu.
> Also keine absichlichen Fouls.
> Aber ich hoffe, dass es viele unabsichtliche geben wird



Würde es mir gerne anschauen aber ich muss Brennholz machen und danach bin ich morgen Abend tot.

Viel Spaß und viele Tore


----------



## dosenfeuer (28. März 2013)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Sehr cool,
> darauf hätte  ich auch nochmal Lust



Servus mein Guter,
dann schau mal unter Lost Boyz in Diez. Sind viele ehemalige gute Spieler und ein paar junge dabai. Ganz locker ohne viel Körperkontakt- einfach nur zocken.

Gruß
Dosenwutz


----------



## ofw1988 (28. März 2013)

Das wäre nochmal ein Spaß

Wann und wo spielt ihr immer?


----------



## DonWutz (29. März 2013)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das wäre nochmal ein Spaß
> 
> Wann und wo spielt ihr immer?




Hey Ofw 
Das lässte mal schön bleiben. 
Die kloppen sich bei dem Sport ganz dolle.
Aber sie haben ganz ansehnlich gespielt.


----------



## DonWutz (29. März 2013)

Zumindest die ein oder andere Wutz, glaubt noch daran, dass es grün wird. 






Bild in gaaaanz groß *klick*


----------



## Müslibrenner (29. März 2013)

Heißt aber nicht, dass man dafür Grün wählen muss!
Das können die auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (29. März 2013)

Es schneit, es schneit, kommt alle aus dem Haus.....

Super! Ich liebe es! 

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## Black-Sepp (29. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Es schneit, es schneit, kommt alle aus dem Haus.....
> 
> Super! Ich liebe es!
> 
> Gruß Mountaintrail



Irgendwie will da jemand nicht das wir in den Wald kommen.Da kennt er uns aber schlecht:

 Erderwärmung was ist das?


----------



## ww-ck (29. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann euch Frustwegradelnimwesterwald anbieten. Von hier mit dem MTB Richtung Dreifelder Weiher und dann zur Alpenroder Hütte (wenn wir Glück haben ist dort auf und wir kriegen einen Kaffee). Danach dann über die Westerwälder Seenplatte und Selters wieder zurück. Vorschlag so gegen 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr Abfahrt.
Gruß Christian


----------



## DonWutz (29. März 2013)

Würde ja gerne aber die Arbeit ruft


----------



## Müslibrenner (29. März 2013)

ww-ck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann euch Frustwegradelnimwesterwald anbieten. Von hier mit dem MTB Richtung Dreifelder Weiher und dann zur Alpenroder Hütte (wenn wir Glück haben ist dort auf und wir kriegen einen Kaffee). Danach dann über die Westerwälder Seenplatte und Selters wieder zurück. Vorschlag so gegen 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr Abfahrt.
> Gruß Christian




Ich bin dabei! Komme hoch, muss noch den Dachträger zusammenbauen.
Wie sind die Straßen bei euch?


----------



## ww-ck (29. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! Komme hoch, muss noch den Dachträger zusammenbauen.
> Wie sind die Straßen bei euch?


Sind ok. Temperaturen sind so, dass mehr Schnee wegtaut. Trotzdem langsam fahren. Wann bist du hier?


----------



## ofw1988 (29. März 2013)

Das schreckt mich am Eishockey nicht ab. Dafür habe ich das lange genug selbst gemacht. Gehirnerschütterung und Platzwunden inklusive .

  @dosenfeuer
Spielt ihr also mit voller montur ?


----------



## ofw1988 (29. März 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Irgendwie will da jemand nicht das wir in den Wald kommen.Da kennt er uns aber schlecht:
> 
> Erderwärmung was ist das?



Wohl war globale  Erwärmung  ist wieder nur Panik mache. Ich versuche mich gleich auch nochmal einmal für eine Stunde am Wald


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. März 2013)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das schreckt mich am Eishockey nicht ab. Dafür habe ich das lange genug selbst gemacht. Gehirnerschütterung und Platzwunden inklusive .
> 
> @_dosenfeuer_
> Spielt ihr also mit voller montur ?



Ja, wir sind alle ehemalige Vereinsspieler und noch jüngere aktive Spieler. Gestern haben wir den ERC Pohlheim vernascht, eine Ligamannschaft aus Hessen. Als Verteidiger sammle ich immer die blauen Flecken. Gehirnerschütterungen und Minen sind mir auch bekannt, gehören aber hoffentlich der Vergangenheit an.

Und noch etwas an alle: Es ist schön zu sehen, wie dieser Threat wächst und wächst.

Gruß
Dosenfeuerwutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (29. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! Komme hoch, muss noch den Dachträger zusammenbauen.
> Wie sind die Straßen bei euch?



Hi Viktor,

denk an die Fahrzeuggesamthöhe (inkl. An- oder aufbauten)

Gruß
Dosenfeuerwutz


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Zumindest die ein oder andere Wutz, glaubt noch daran, dass es grün wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papa, warum hat die Osterwutz so große Hände?
Antwort: Damit sie besser (an) die Eier greifen kann.


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. März 2013)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das wäre nochmal ein Spaß
> 
> Wann und wo spielt ihr immer?



Wir spielen Montags von 20:30-22 Uhr in der Eissporthalle in Diez.
Wegen Feiertag erst wieder am Dienstag nach Ostern und dann ist auch schon Saisonende.
Im August geht es aber wieder los.

Gruß

Dosenfeuerwutz


----------



## DonWutz (29. März 2013)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Papa, warum hat die Osterwutz so große Hände?
> Antwort: Damit sie besser (an) die Eier greifen kann.



Stimmt!
Sonst hätte ich die Eier kleiner machen müssen


----------



## dosenfeuer (29. März 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Sonst hätte ich die Eier kleiner machen müssen



Ist okay, wenn die Eier nun mal so dick sind, ist es eben so.


----------



## Black-Sepp (29. März 2013)

So, von einer schöne Tour zurück mit den Radfahrern der Anfangszeit. Oldscool auch genannt. Natürlich mit ausgedehntem Bäcker-Stopp.

Zum Schluss waren es 5 Stunden und 135 Km. Ganz ordentlich für uns Alte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (29. März 2013)

Schneetour im Puderbacher Land. 
Leider die Einlegsohlen zu Hause auf der Heizung liegen lassen. (die hatten es da schön warm!)
Da wurde was improvisiert und das funktionierte. 
Lass ich mir patentieren!


----------



## Black-Sepp (29. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schneetour im Puderbacher Land.
> Leider die Einlegsohlen zu Hause auf der Heizung liegen lassen. (die hatten es da schön warm!)
> Da wurde was improvisiert und das funktionierte.
> Lass ich mir patentieren!
> Anhang anzeigen 248696



Versuche doch da mal ne Heizung einzubauen


----------



## Black-Sepp (29. März 2013)

Wer fährt mit mir am Sonntag bei der CTF in Brohl die lange Runde ?


----------



## Müslibrenner (29. März 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Versuche doch da mal ne Heizung einzubauen


Dann brennt die Pappe weg! Es sei denn, Schweißfüße!
Aber dan komm ich auf einen Idee....
Salzwasser leitet, dann brauchst du nur 220 Volt am Stück! Zwei Drähte rein und ab geht die Post...


----------



## Black-Sepp (29. März 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Dann brennt die Pappe weg! Es sei denn, Schweißfüße!
> Aber dan komm ich auf einen Idee....
> Salzwasser leitet, dann brauchst du nur 220 Volt am Stück! Zwei Drähte rein und ab geht die Post...




Die Pappe bekommen wir nicht brennbar Am Besten wären Einwegsohlen befüllt mit dem Inhalt deiner Heizkissen


----------



## Mountaintrail (30. März 2013)

So, heute hat es mich auch nicht mehr halten können.
Auf zur hohen Acht. Das war aber die falsche Richtung 
Da lag, zu meiner Überraschung, ja noch Schnee 






Morgen geht es zur Mosel oder zum Rhein!

Gruß Mountaintrail

P.s. Habe Heute die Jungs in Kruft besucht. Sind nicht ganz fertig geworden.
Ist aber schon super geworden. Der Laden wird ein highlight 
Inoffizielle Eröffnung, nächsten Samstag. Da solle dann auch ein schönes 
Begrüßungs Present geben


----------



## DonWutz (30. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> So, heute hat es mich auch nicht mehr halten können.
> Auf zur hohen Acht. Das war aber die falsche Richtung
> Da lag, zu meiner Überraschung, ja noch Schnee
> 
> ...





Schön schön
Dann meld mal durch wann du morgen los möchtest.
Wollte morgen und Montag raus. Die Richtung ist mir fast egal.


----------



## Mountaintrail (30. März 2013)

Morgen wird schwierig, muss ich einfach zwischen die "Familien" Termine quetschen. Montag gerne.

In Nitztal und Kirchwald, sind sogenannte "Stoppomate" aufgestellt worden.
Quasi eine Bergzeitwertung, mit Nachweis. Von Nitztal hoch nach Kirchwald.
Mehr unter: http://www.stoppomat.de/Python/html_startseite.py/start

und hier: http://http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoppomat







Sind aber noch nicht in Berieb.

Gruß Mountaintrail


----------



## DonWutz (30. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Morgen wird schwierig, muss ich einfach zwischen die "Familien" Termine quetschen. Montag gerne.
> 
> In Nitztal und Kirchwald, sind sogenannte "Stoppomate" aufgestellt worden.
> Quasi eine Bergzeitwertung, mit Nachweis. Von Nitztal hoch nach Kirchwald.
> ...





Coole Sache 
Direkt vor der Haustür und ich weiss wo ein Ebike in der Garage steht  

Start im Ort ? 
Da muss ich doch glatt eine meiner nächsten Touren hin planen.


----------



## Black-Sepp (30. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Morgen wird schwierig, muss ich einfach zwischen die "Familien" Termine quetschen. Montag gerne.
> 
> In Nitztal und Kirchwald, sind sogenannte "Stoppomate" aufgestellt worden.
> Quasi eine Bergzeitwertung, mit Nachweis. Von Nitztal hoch nach Kirchwald.
> ...



Dann mÃ¼ssen wir die mal testenð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (30. März 2013)

Hallo Tom,

ist eigentlich nicht mehr "up to date" durch STRAVA und Kosnsorten,
heute wird ja jeder Berg zur Bergwertung.
Selbst ich (kleiner, alter, dicker) habe heute ein paar Berg-Pokale 
eingeheimst. Natürlich im hinteren Drittel der Wertung 
Es ist eigentlich erschreckend, wie schnell so eine gute Idee,
technisch überholt ist.

Wüsche Euch allen, ein schönes Osterfest!

Beste Grüße Mountaintrail

P.s Vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht


----------



## DonWutz (30. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ist eigentlich nicht mehr "up to date" durch STRAVA und Kosnsorten,
> heute wird ja jeder Berg zur Bergwertung.
> ...




Soll mir egal sein ist ja nicht meine Kohle die in den Automaten steckt.
Bin gespannt wie schnell das Ding mit Kaugummi oder sonstigem geschändet wird

Unsere Aussage Bratwurst macht schnell, glaub ich jedenfalls ist gar nicht so falsch 
*Klick*


----------



## DonWutz (30. März 2013)

*Leistungsdiagnostik Teil 2*

                       Veröffentlicht am 30. März 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
                    Am 5. April werden wir eine weitere Leistungsdiagnostik durchführen.
Dazu geht es wieder zu unserem Partner IQ Athletik .
Schaut euch die HP von IQ mal an, ihr findet sehr viele Infos zum Thema.



Wie immer zutreffend
*Falls bei jemandem Interesse besteht, bieten wir  die Mögichkeit an uns zu begleiten.*
*Wenn bis dahin noch Platz ist, seid ihr dabei*
* Meldet euch einfach bei uns. Genaueres dann per Mail : [email protected]*


----------



## miyata (31. März 2013)

Moin ihr Astronauten von der richtigen Rheinseite  Wann wollt ihr denn am Montag los, ist das eine Tour die ich auch schaffe  Muß die vielen Ostereier abtrainieren.


----------



## DonWutz (31. März 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Moin ihr Astronauten von der richtigen Rheinseite  Wann wollt ihr denn am Montag los, ist das eine Tour die ich auch schaffe  Muß die vielen Ostereier abtrainieren.



Bekommen wir hin. 
Aber nicht im Wald. 
Komme gerade vom Gänsehals, bei -7°C oderntlich Eis und viel Schnee macht das keinen Spaß.

 Start 9Uhr in Nickenich. 
Wir wollen gegen Mittag wieder bei den Lieben sein.
Gefährt MTB der Chancengleichheit wegen und um Miyata nicht auszugrenzen 
85% Straßenanteil wer nun rechnen kann kommt auf satte 15% Waldboden. 
Länge des Vorhabens ca. 70km


----------



## miyata (31. März 2013)

Danke für die Rücksicht. Ihr könnt ja alternativ auf eure Straßenräder dicke Reifen montieren. Bin jetzt draußen zum aklimatisieren für morgen und montiere den Heckträger.
Hoffe auf viele Mitstreiter.


----------



## ofw1988 (31. März 2013)

Bin Stand  jetzt, dank gutem Lernerfolg, dabei und steige früher aus.


----------



## Mountaintrail (31. März 2013)

Versuche auch da zu sein. Ist aber schon früh


----------



## DonWutz (31. März 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Versuche auch da zu sein. Ist aber schon früh



Heul net, bist doch eh wach.
Wird auch nicht schlimm grobe Richtung Rhein und Vinxtbachtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (1. April 2013)

Bin um 9:00 Uhr am Römergrab. Geiles Wetter, schön kalt


----------



## ofw1988 (1. April 2013)

Optimale TOUR

Vielen Dank war super nett und lustig mit euch!


----------



## Mountaintrail (1. April 2013)

Ja, mir tuen ganz lustig die Oberschenkel weh 
Das Wetter war aber echt Klasse und dann hat uns der miyata noch gezeigt
was er drunter trägt


----------



## Black-Sepp (1. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Ja, mir tuen ganz lustig die Oberschenkel weh
> Das Wetter war aber echt Klasse und dann hat uns der miyata noch gezeigt
> was er drunter trägt



Was er drunter trägt????? Wie geht ihr ab? Wird es jetzt versaut/eklig?


----------



## Mountaintrail (1. April 2013)

Ich sage nur, es gibt Bilder!!!! 

Miyata ist schon so eine richtige Wutzz!


----------



## DonWutz (1. April 2013)

Blankgezogen bah 
Schönes Ründchen, flott wars auch. 
1200hm auf 60km, für Mountaintrail ein lustiges Gefühl in den Oberschenkeln oh ha. 
Das haste also vermisst  .

Ofw war fleissig im tippen.
Ein nettes Artikelchen ist auch schon Online.
Türlich mit Foto-Lovestory im Retrolook für die älteren unter uns die sich noch an mit ohne Farbe erinnern.

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/8515/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (1. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, es gibt Bilder!!!!
> 
> Miyata ist schon so eine richtige Wutzz!



Das ist doch mal richtig schön. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt! 
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, hatte aber familiäre Verpflichtungen, deren Nichtteilnahme einen hohen Punkteeinsatz erfordert hätte.
Demnächst wieder dabei
mb


----------



## miyata (1. April 2013)

Wüßte mal gern wann Ofw das geschrieben hat. Hab ihn um viertel vor drei schon wieder auf dem Rad gesehen. Diesmal aber mit dem RR. Da waren wir wohl zu langsam und er ist nicht müde geworden. 
Anmerkung: Ich hab ja schon immer gesagt ich kann auch im Fussballtrikot zu den Schützen gehen.


----------



## ofw1988 (1. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Wüßte mal gern wann Ofw das geschrieben hat. Hab ihn um viertel vor drei schon wieder auf dem Rad gesehen. Diesmal aber mit dem RR. Da waren wir wohl zu langsam und er ist nicht müde geworden.
> Anmerkung: Ich hab ja schon immer gesagt ich kann auch im Fussballtrikot zu den Schützen gehen.



Sarah meinte ich müsste noch was trainieren! Zur Überwachung ist Sie gleich mitgefahren mit dem Rennrad. 
Die Klausur Morgen wird so oder so nicht gut


----------



## dosenfeuer (1. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Was er drunter trägt????? Wie geht ihr ab? Wird es jetzt versaut/eklig?



Servus,

versaut nicht, denn das ist das "Markenzeichen" der Wutze. Vielleicht eher Retro, nicht wegen der Farbe für die "Älteren" sondern für die abgeschlossene Vergangenheit. Grün ist die Farbe der Hoffnung und der Wutze.

Dosenfeuerosterwutz


----------



## Black-Sepp (2. April 2013)

dosenfeuer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> versaut nicht, denn das ist das "Markenzeichen" der Wutze. Vielleicht eher Retro, nicht wegen der Farbe fÃ¼r die "Ãlteren" sondern fÃ¼r die abgeschlossene Vergangenheit. GrÃ¼n ist die Farbe der Hoffnung und der Wutze.
> 
> Dosenfeuerosterwutz



Der Blick ist nach vorne gerichtet. Ãber die Vergangenheitet mÃ¼ssen sich andere Gedanken machen.

Der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrundâº


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Der Blick ist nach vorne gerichtet. Ãber die Vergangenheitet mÃ¼ssen sich andere Gedanken machen.
> 
> Der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrundâº



Genau, so ist es!!!
Die Kette rechts.


----------



## Müslibrenner (2. April 2013)

Hey ho!
Die Sache läuft doch gut.  
Wie sagte Häger (der Schreckliche) einst: 
"Viel Feind, viel Ehr!"
Wetter könnt was besser werden!

Übrigens, hab heute früh auf dem Weg durch Bendorf einen Tippelbruder gesehen, mit einer mir bekannten Jacke. Wenn's warm hält!  
Hat allerdings sein Rad geschoben, da hingen soviel Tüten dran! Hat mich schon irgendwie nachdenklich gestimmt! Was solls...!

mb


----------



## Black-Sepp (2. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> Die Sache läuft doch gut.
> Wie sagte Häger (der Schreckliche) einst:
> "Viel Feind, viel Ehr!"
> ...



Hatte der Tippelbruder eine Fuchs (Schwanz) am Rad?


----------



## Müslibrenner (2. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Hatte der Tippelbruder eine Fuchs (Schwanz) am Rad?


 nee, aber vllt ne Tüte voll Nussecken?


----------



## miyata (2. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> Die Sache läuft doch gut.
> Wie sagte Häger (der Schreckliche) einst:
> "Viel Feind, viel Ehr!"
> ...


 
Der ist noch im Training für die Kurzstrecke beim nächsten Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (2. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Der ist noch im Training für die Kurzstrecke beim nächsten Marathon


 Ne Startnummer hab ich nicht gesehen! Auf der Tüte stand irgendwas mit ...idl


----------



## Black-Sepp (2. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Der ist noch im Training für die Kurzstrecke beim nächsten Marathon



Auf welcher Distanz sind Einkaufstüten zugelassen, Funstrecke?


----------



## miyata (2. April 2013)

Jetzt bitte wieder sachlich werden  Schaut zu, dass ihr für Sonntag frei bekommt. Wäre schön noch mal gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## Müslibrenner (2. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Auf welcher Distanz sind Einkaufstüten zugelassen, Funstrecke?


 
Der bezahlt sein Startgeld mit Einwegpfandflaschen! Und hofft, selbige zu finden. Refinanzierung! Aber die Sache hat einen Haken! Auf Pappbecher ist kein Pfand!
Du wirst ihn bestimmt erkennen.... Gelber Sack und rote Jacke!


----------



## Black-Sepp (2. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der bezahlt sein Startgeld mit Einwegpfandflaschen! Und hofft, selbige zu finden. Refinanzierung! Aber die Sache hat einen Haken! Auf Pappbecher ist kein Pfand!
> Du wirst ihn bestimmt erkennen.... Gelber Sack und rote Jacke!



Ich werde Ausschau halten. Ist ja auffällig.


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Der bezahlt sein Startgeld mit Einwegpfandflaschen! Und hofft, selbige zu finden. Refinanzierung! Aber die Sache hat einen Haken! Auf Pappbecher ist kein Pfand!
> Du wirst ihn bestimmt erkennen.... Gelber Sack und rote Jacke!



Guten Abend,
ich hab da mal ne Frage: Machen Nussecken voll?


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ne Startnummer hab ich nicht gesehen! Auf der Tüte stand irgendwas mit ...idl



Meistens sind doch die Tippelbrüder nicht alleine, oder? Am besten, ich frage mal den Fuchs. Die Tippelbrüder müssen doch wissen, wo man solche Leibchen herbekommt.


----------



## dosenfeuer (2. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Auf welcher Distanz sind Einkaufstüten zugelassen, Funstrecke?



Kids Race Cup


----------



## Black-Sepp (3. April 2013)

Schlechter April-Scherz.

Angeblicher Doppelgänger von Kim Jong Un in Koblenzer Umgebung gesichtet worden.

Was ein Quatsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (3. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Schlechter April-Scherz.
> 
> Angeblicher Doppelgänger von Kim Jong Un in Koblenzer Umgebung gesichtet worden.
> 
> Was ein Quatsch!



Ich frage mal den Fuchs vom MAD, vielleicht weiß der mehr. Dazu nehme ich mal ne Nussecke mit um ihn anzufüttern.

00Feuerwutz


----------



## Müslibrenner (3. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Schlechter April-Scherz.
> 
> Angeblicher Doppelgänger von Kim Jong Un in Koblenzer Umgebung gesichtet worden.
> 
> Was ein Quatsch!


 Schlechter Scherz. Das war jemand anders!  

Das war der Komiker: Kim Jong Fun!


----------



## Black-Sepp (3. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schlechter Scherz. Das war jemand anders!
> 
> Das war der Komiker: Kim Jong Fun!



Meinst du den mit dem Alkoholproblem?


----------



## Müslibrenner (3. April 2013)

Haben die nicht alle ein Problem (mit dem Alkohol) oder eher ohne?


----------



## Black-Sepp (3. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Haben die nicht alle ein Problem (mit dem Alkohol) oder eher ohne?



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß. Alkohol beeinflusst ziemlich viel, leider


----------



## dosenfeuer (3. April 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß. Alkohol beeinflusst ziemlich viel, leider



Soll wohl auch auf die Kondition gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (3. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Schlechter Scherz. Das war jemand anders!
> 
> Das war der Komiker: Kim Jong Fun!



Sind nach dem Komiker die Fun-Strecken benannt?


----------



## Mountaintrail (5. April 2013)

Wann treffen wir uns denn in Wehr? 8:30 Uhr?


----------



## Black-Sepp (5. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Wann treffen wir uns denn in Wehr? 8:30 Uhr?



Das ist früh


----------



## Der_Graue (5. April 2013)

Wann, 8:30 Uhr, dann ist es noch Sche.. kalt 
Haste sonst kein Hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




9:00 Uhr früher geht net 



Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Wann treffen wir uns denn in Wehr? 8:30 Uhr?


----------



## Black-Sepp (5. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wann, 8:30 Uhr, dann ist es noch Sche.. kalt
> Haste sonst kein Hobby
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt


----------



## Mountaintrail (5. April 2013)

Hilfeeeeee  War doch nur ne Frage!

Also ab 9:00 treffen. Ist mir ja auch nur recht


----------



## miyata (5. April 2013)

Ich treffe auch


----------



## ofw1988 (5. April 2013)

Gude Sepp,

Wann fahrt ihr in nickenich los? Dann komme ich schon mal dahin. hab nachher nämlich nicht so viel Zeit. Machen wir beim bergzeitfahren mit?

LG


----------



## DonWutz (5. April 2013)

Da ich wie weiter vorne im Thread schon erwähnt, die CTF in Wehr am Sonntag nicht besuchen kann, werde ich diese schon morgen abfahren. 

Denke das ich ab 13:30Uhr losfahren kann.


----------



## ofw1988 (5. April 2013)

Wer ist denn alles dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeljeti (5. April 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Da ich wie weiter vorne im Thread schon erwähnt, die CTF in Wehr am Sonntag nicht besuchen kann, werde ich diese schon morgen abfahren.
> 
> Denke das ich ab 13:30Uhr losfahren kann.



Am Sonntag hab ich Kinderdienst, also auch nicht dabei 
Morgen 13:30 schaffe ich auch nicht. Ist zu früh für mich. Dann  werd ich mal wieder alleine die Straßen unsicher machen


----------



## miyata (5. April 2013)

Ich fahr Sonntag aber diesmal nur die 38'iger.


----------



## ofw1988 (5. April 2013)

Das wäre auch meine Strecke aber ohne bergzeitfahren sonst friert man den Rest der Strecke


----------



## Mountaintrail (6. April 2013)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Strecke aber ohne bergzeitfahren sonst friert man den Rest der Strecke



Wenn ich so bei STRAVA schaue, hast Du doch eh schon genug
Bergzeitwertungen im Griff 

So gleich mal schnell nach Kruft und den neuen Laden anschauen


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2013)

Kruft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh je, pass of Cheffe, sonst kommste nimmer heil nach Hause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wann treffen wir uns denn nun in Wehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Wenn ich so bei STRAVA schaue, hast Du doch eh schon genug
> Bergzeitwertungen im Griff
> 
> So gleich mal schnell nach Kruft und den neuen Laden anschauen


----------



## Mountaintrail (6. April 2013)

Um 9.00 Uhr vor der Halle in Wehr.

Habe gerade nachgeschaut, Wetter soll OK sein.


----------



## ofw1988 (6. April 2013)

Also bei dem Schlamm  im Wald fahre ich morgen, wenn es nicht hart gefroren ist, auf der Straße.


----------



## Mountaintrail (6. April 2013)

Ich dachte, Du wärst ne Wutzz 

Wortbedeutung:

    regional (Rheinland): Schwein
    regional (Rheinland): (mildes) Schimpfwort, z. B. für Kinder, die sich verdreckt haben


----------



## miyata (6. April 2013)

Dann bin ich morgen ne richtige Sau und werd mich voll eisauen.  Bei den angekündigten Temperaturen muß der Boden weich sein. Aber egal, mein Rad ist von den letzten beiden Touren eh noch nicht geputz. Ne Wutz halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (6. April 2013)

Ach, das haben schon Leute von uns behauptet, ohne dass wir dreckig waren. Gell! 
Bin morgen nicht dabei wg fam. Verpflichtungen. Viel Spaß allen Gemsen und Wutzen....


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

Ich werde morgen so gegen 8:30 Uhr/9Uhr auch in Wehr sein. Vielleicht erkenne ich euch ja an en Trikots. Der ein oder andere kennt mich ja hier aus dem Forum. Die 38er Runde passt mir auch ganz gut. Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Mountaintrail (6. April 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen so gegen 8:30 Uhr/9Uhr auch in Wehr sein. Vielleicht erkenne ich euch ja an en Trikots. Der ein oder andere kennt mich ja hier aus dem Forum. Die 38er Runde passt mir auch ganz gut. Vielleicht sieht man sich!



Ja, das hört sich doch gut an.
Wir könnten im Sommer, ja mal hoch in die Hoch-Eifel kommen. 
So eine Maare Tour oder Lisa-Pfad oder rund um Gerolstein, wäre ja mal was.
Sind mal mit dem Zug nach Gerolstein und dann über den Vulkanwanderweg
zurück nach Mayen. Das war die hammer Tour!!!

Dann bis Morgen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. April 2013)

Über ein Treffen, bzw. eine gemeinsame Tour habe ich mit Don Wutz auch schon philosophiert. Ist aber leider noch nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## miyata (7. April 2013)

-3 Grad sind es heute Morgen im Nachbarort der CTF in Wehr. Es soll zwar noch wärmer werden aber im Moment ist es noch ganz schön frisch. Bis gleich zum Start.


----------



## Mountaintrail (7. April 2013)

Wunderschöne Winterlandschaft mit Raureif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dosenfeuer (7. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> -3 Grad sind es heute Morgen im Nachbarort der CTF in Wehr. Es soll zwar noch wärmer werden aber im Moment ist es noch ganz schön frisch. Bis gleich zum Start.



Viel Spaß den Wutzen und dem Gerolsteiner


----------



## eifeljeti (7. April 2013)

Viel Spaß heute allen in Wehr! 
Ich hab heute Kinderdienst!
Da der Kinderanhänger verkauft ist kann ich leider nicht mitfahren


----------



## Mountaintrail (7. April 2013)

Ja, das war so ein Tag! Pleiten Pech und Pannen

Schönes Wetter bei frostigen Temperaturen.
Gestartet sind: Dirk, Horst, BlackLupo, jmr-biking, miyata und Mountaintrail.
Was mich gefreut hat, habe Andreas von den Gemsen getroffen.
Der ist aber die große Runde gedonnert 
Später habe ich auch noch kurz Uwe gesehen (in Kottenheim).
Der hatte aber keine Zeit, mußte zum Start.

Wir sechs Musketiere sind dann gemütlich, Richtung Gemsehals gefahren.
Da war alles noch sehr weiss und glatt. Da hat mich dann der erste Platten erwischt. Am "Hochstein" dann der zweite (trotz neuem Reifen).
Das bedeutete dann mein aus. Bin von dort über die erste Kontrolle,
zurück nach Wehr. Der Reifen ist auf der Felge gewandert und hat immer schön das Ventil abgerissen (ohne Rändelschraube!).

Wie war es denn beim Rest?


----------



## miyata (7. April 2013)

Ja, tolle Veranstaltung und wiedermal super organisiert.  Und lecker Kuchen gab es Schade das mit deiner Panne Mountaintrail aber die hattest du auch genau da wo es bergab ging und man es mal rollen lassen konnte. Deswegen wurde es auch erst so spät bemerkt. Heute hat mich vieles gefreut. Das Wetter, endlich mal wieder in der Sonne fahren. Das Treffen von alten Bekannten. Dirk, Horst und Jörg, die kenne ich aus meinen Anfängen beim MTB. Wir sind vor über 20 Jahren schon im Mayener Stadtwald geradelt. Dann das Wiedersehen mit den vielen Gemsen. Ich hoffe ihr habt wieder gut die Rheinseite gewechselt und man sich sich jetzt wieder öfter bei Touren.  Entschuldigen müssen wir uns etwas bei Lupo, den haben wir am Ende ganz schön alleine gelassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. April 2013)

Gerade mit einem kleinen Bericht fertig geworden. Klick

Schade, dass wir uns nicht mehr gesehen haben. Musste aber auch zügig weg, da ich heute Mittag noch was mit Schatzi vor hatte. Bis demnächst!!!


----------



## miyata (7. April 2013)

Wie gewohnt hat Jmr-biking trotz des Tempos  einen schönen Bericht erstellt. Hoffe du hattest noch einen schönen Nachmittag mit der Familie und wir finden die Gelegenheit mal in deinem Revier zu Wildern.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2013)

Macht euch keinen Kopp, bin gut im Ziel angekommen (13,52er Schnitt), finde ich OK, war dieses Jahr erst 4x auf´n Radl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habt das schon richtig gemacht, denn jeder sollte sein Tempo fahren, ansonsten macht das Ganze kein Spass, bin euch net bös 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe halt noch keine 1000 km in den Beinen und mit dem Jürgen könnte ich eh nicht mithalten, zumal ihr alle mit euren Rennpfeilen unterwegs war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






miyata schrieb:


> Ja, tolle Veranstaltung und wiedermal super organisiert.  Und lecker Kuchen gab es Schade das mit deiner Panne Mountaintrail aber die hattest du auch genau da wo es bergab ging und man es mal rollen lassen konnte. Deswegen wurde es auch erst so spät bemerkt. Heute hat mich vieles gefreut. Das Wetter, endlich mal wieder in der Sonne fahren. Das Treffen von alten Bekannten. Dirk, Horst und Jörg, die kenne ich aus meinen Anfängen beim MTB. Wir sind vor über 20 Jahren schon im Mayener Stadtwald geradelt. Dann das Wiedersehen mit den vielen Gemsen. Ich hoffe ihr habt wieder gut die Rheinseite gewechselt und man sich sich jetzt wieder öfter bei Touren.  Entschuldigen müssen wir uns etwas bei Lupo, den haben wir am Ende ganz schön alleine gelassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2013)

Ich konnte am Ende auch nicht mehr mit miyata und Dirk mithalten, da sie nach der ersten Verpflegung plötzlich in den Rennmodus  geschaltet haben. Bin dann bei guter Unterhaltung mit Horst die Runde zuende gefahren.


----------



## miyata (8. April 2013)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass BlackLupo uns nicht böse ist. @jmr-biking, der Klaus heißt Horst.


----------



## Mountaintrail (8. April 2013)

Der heisst doch gar nicht Horst! Der heisst "Hotte".

P.s. Falls ich da jemandem auf den Schlipps getreten sein sollte "Mea Culpa"

Ich werde jetzt nur noch Landschafts Beschreibungen posten und über das Wetter reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2013)

Ah, ok. Dann muss ich das wohl ändern. Mit neuen Namen hab ich es am Anfang nicht so.


----------



## Der_Graue (9. April 2013)

Kenne das, aber so richtig lustig wird es erst, wenn du deine eigene Frau siezt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Dann muss ich das wohl ändern. Mit neuen Namen hab ich es am Anfang nicht so.


----------



## Mountaintrail (10. April 2013)

So, das Straßen Spielzeug, ist jetzt auch fertig.
Wo bleibt das schöne Wetter????


----------



## Owl (10. April 2013)

Schönes Bike 
Passend zum Wutz on Wheelz Trikot, welch Zufall 
Wetter?
Was ist das ?


----------



## miyata (11. April 2013)

Würd ja gern am Sonntag die Straßentour mit wutzen, aber i hob kei Rennradl.
Schönes Rad MoutainTrail


----------



## Mountaintrail (11. April 2013)

Mit einem 29er, geht es bestimmt auch. Es soll ja langsam gehen!


----------



## eifeljeti (12. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Mit einem 29er, geht es bestimmt auch. Es soll ja langsam gehen!



Langsam? 
Gemäßigt wird das Tempo, aber ein 22er Schnitt über 4std., bei ordentlich Höhenmeter, liegt schon an.


----------



## Müslibrenner (13. April 2013)

Treffpunkt direkt am Radweg zur Brücke?  Schääl Sick!
Ich will/soll/muss um 14:00 wieder in Valla sein.  Bis morgen!


----------



## Mountaintrail (13. April 2013)

Ist denn bei Euch auf der seite, auch schönes Wetter angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (14. April 2013)

Hattet Ihr die Strecke geändert?
War um 9:45 in Kobern-Gondorf. Habe dort an der Aral Tankstelle gewartet.
Bin dann nach Winningen gefahren, dort auch noch mal 15 Minuten gewartet.
Von da nach Güls, über den Radweg.

Dann weiter nach Koblenz und von dort noch ein Türchen gedreht.


----------



## eifeljeti (14. April 2013)

0945 war Güls angesagt. Steht alles hier : http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/rr-tour-durch-die-heimat-am-sonntag-14-04/
Pünktlich um 10:30Uhr waren wir in Kobern um dann durch das Nothbachtal zu fahren.
An der Aral sind wir nicht vorbei gekommen, da wir von der anderen Seite gekommen sind. Hättest du vorher was gesagt oder geschrieben dann hätte man sich passend verabredet


----------



## DonWutz (14. April 2013)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> 0945 war Güls angesagt. Steht alles hier : http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/rr-tour-durch-die-heimat-am-sonntag-14-04/
> Pünktlich um 10:30Uhr waren wir in Kobern um dann durch das Nothbachtal zu fahren.
> An der Aral sind wir nicht vorbei gekommen, da wir von der anderen Seite gekommen sind. Hättest du vorher was gesagt oder geschrieben dann hätte man sich passend verabredet




Wenn perfekte Planung einen Namen hat.
Mein Einschlag war genau auf den Punkt!

 @Mountaintrail waren zwei Orte mit G im Alter vergisst man schnell den Rest


----------



## ofw1988 (14. April 2013)

Bei mir hat auch alles perfekt gepasst. Ich war um PUNKT 8:20 in Plaidt und von da an haben wir jeden Treffpunkt genaustens erreicht und Müsli auf der anderen Rheinseite engesammtelt. Und auch der Treffpunkt mit Frank um 11:00 Uhr am Trimbser Berg hat gepasst. Ich war Punkt 12 zum Mittagstisch zu Hause.

DANKE an Eifeljeti, Müsli, DonWutz und Frank für eine genial geführte und sehr abwechslungsreiche RR-Tour


----------



## Müslibrenner (14. April 2013)

Fäddisch! 109 km.1275 hm, Zeit hat auch gepasst. Schade, dass wir MT verpasst haben. Schöne neue Streckenabschnitte gelernt...

Jetzt wird Gewicht gemach. Kuchen steht auf der Terasse. 


PS: Hatte noch gemeint Tom gesehen zu haben als er aus seiner Ausfahrt raus ist!

 Noch was: Danke für's Warten


----------



## DonWutz (14. April 2013)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Fäddisch! 109 km.1275 hm, Zeit hat auch gepasst. Schade, dass wir MT verpasst haben. Schöne neue Streckenabschnitte gelernt...
> 
> Jetzt wird Gewicht gemach. Kuchen steht auf der Terasse.
> 
> ...




Stimmt 12:25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (14. April 2013)

eifeljeti schrieb:


> 0945 war Güls angesagt. Steht alles hier : http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/rr-tour-durch-die-heimat-am-sonntag-14-04/
> Pünktlich um 10:30Uhr waren wir in Kobern um dann durch das Nothbachtal zu fahren.
> An der Aral sind wir nicht vorbei gekommen, da wir von der anderen Seite gekommen sind. Hättest du vorher was gesagt oder geschrieben dann hätte man sich passend verabredet



Hab ja nicht gemeckert 
War bei mir, Gestern abend, etwas später geworden.
Habe daher, kurz entschlossen abgekürzt.
War ja für mich schade, musste alleine gegen den Wind antreten.
Dann müssen wir uns aber knapp verpasst haben. Bin um 10:15 Uhr
in Winningen wegg. Bin dann hinter den Schienen nach Güls gefahren.
Dirk hat Euch später noch am Waldfrieden gesehen. Das Trikot, ist schon auffällig! 
Die waren Richtung Eifel/Ahr unterwegs und da hat es sogar geregnet!
Ich habe keinen Tropfen gesehen, außer Schweiß, auf meinem Edge.
Nächste Tour wieder mit dem MTB 

Waren gestern bei Canyon, schöne Rennrad Tour mit dem TDC-Club gemacht und anschließend Werksbesichtigung bei Canyon.
Mit Kuchen und Erdinger. Top Kombination


----------



## DonWutz (15. April 2013)

Hier kannst nachlesen wo wir uns rumgetrieben haben
/http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/15/mit-dem-rr-der-sonne-entgegen/


----------



## DonWutz (19. April 2013)

@Mountaintrail
war dir wieder langweilig und du warst mit dem Besenwagen unterwegs?

Heute war ich nen flotten Fuffi auf den Wunschwegen unterwegs.
Und siehe da der Besen und Fegedienst war auch schon vor Ort.
Die ersten Aussagen von wegen Barrierefreiheit standen die Tage schon in schriftlicher Form in der RZ. 










Damit die Stöckchengeher auch sehen wo sie hinpieken können.
Links der Waldweg fürs normale Volk und rechts für die Premiumgeher.
Es kommt so weit wie im Nachbarfred es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Mountaintrail (20. April 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> @Mountaintrail
> Nur für dich und noch dazu ganz frisch.
> Fast vor deiner Haustür



Das ist nicht viel besser geworden 
Bin diese Woche, jeden Tag gefahren 
Morgen gebe ich mir noch die Kanne mit Dirk. 
Wer mit will, 10:00 Uhr Stadion Mayen


----------



## miyata (20. April 2013)

Was habt ihr denn vor Morgen, bin nämlich die ganze Woche nicht gefahren. Wenns nicht so doll wird bin ich um 10 da.


----------



## DonWutz (20. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Das ist nicht viel besser geworden
> Bin diese Woche, jeden Tag gefahren
> Morgen gebe ich mir noch die Kanne mit Dirk.
> Wer mit will, 10:00 Uhr Stadion Mayen





Jetzt flunkerst du ein wenig, bei mir wars an der Stelle trocken.
Oder ich war zuschnell um einzusinken


----------



## Mountaintrail (20. April 2013)

miyata schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn vor Morgen, bin nämlich die ganze Woche nicht gefahren. Wenns nicht so doll wird bin ich um 10 da.



Dirk fährt schon etwas früher und tobt sich da schon etwas aus.
Denke, es ist für Dich kein Problem.


----------



## Mountaintrail (20. April 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Jetzt flunkerst du ein wenig, bei mir wars an der Stelle trocken.
> Oder ich war zuschnell um einzusinken



Tom, du warst natürlich zu schnell  ist doch klar


----------



## DonWutz (21. April 2013)

War gestern jemand bei der Eröffnung der Stoppomat-Strecke?
Hatte leider erst Abends Zeit um in Traben Trarbach an der Strecke zu stehn.
Mit nem schönen Ergebnis






Artikel dazu gibts natürlich auch.
Bei de Wutze 
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/und-los-geht-die-saison/

Und Fodos auch
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.244989452305679.1073741825.178380378966587&type=1


----------



## Mountaintrail (21. April 2013)

Ja dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Bin heute mit Dirk, gemütliche 60Km zur hohen Acht und zurück.
Ist schon wieder recht trocken im Wald.

Nächstes Wochenende steht ja wieder ein Highlight in Koblenz an.
Tom, wir sehen uns 

P.s. sollen wir das kleine Grüne tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Müslibrenner (21. April 2013)

Nö, war heute mit 'nem Freund 'ne kleinere Runde als letzte Woche drehen. Nur 106 km, 
flach und leicht wellig übers Maifeld
Aber der letzte Berg gibt mir immer den Rest. 
Wenn ich alt werde, ziehe ich ins Tal!
mb


----------



## DonWutz (21. April 2013)

@_Mountaintrail_

Eigentlich könnte ich ja das Lager leerkaufen. 
Hab die Woche zwei Bikes teilweise zerstört.

Und ich verrate auch nicht das Miyata heute verschlafen hat.
Arbeit macht müde


----------



## Mountaintrail (21. April 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> @Mountaintrail
> 
> Eigentlich könnte ich ja das Lager leerkaufen.
> Hab die Woche zwei Bikes teilweise zerstört.
> ...



Wir haben auch nur 5 Minuten gewartet. Dirk hatte sich schon gefreut,
war ja mit dem Langschläfer in Wehr unterwegs gewesen.

Tom send mir ne mail. Ich höre so gerne dieses Kassengeräusch


----------



## DonWutz (22. April 2013)

@_Mountaintrail_ das glaub ich dir 

Und immer wieder belustigend zu lesen das eine Zensurempfehlung auf Zuruf noch immer funktioniert. 
Ich sehe meilenweit Wüste !


----------



## DonWutz (24. April 2013)

Falls es jemanden juckt.

Morgen Lust auf Elzbachtal ? 
Ab ca. 13 Uhr ?

Ich kann nur Radwandern, da am Sonntag mein erstes Rennen ansteht


----------



## eifeljeti (24. April 2013)

Lust ja  
Zeit nein :-(


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. April 2013)

Ist ja Heute Traumwetter für so eine Tour!

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## DonWutz (25. April 2013)

Soviel zum erhoften Einbremser 
Einmal Elzbachtal und zurück
80km gute 1000hm 4Std 5min
Plus Sonnenbrand 
So wird das nix mit meinem Vorhaben am Wochenende 

Zum Schluss gabs noch nen Herzkasper an der Burg Eltz
Thema Barrierefreiheit 
Der schöne Waldweg hoch zum Parkplatz wird derzeit supi breit ausgebaut! 
So breit, daß ein Raupenfahrzeug alles platt gemacht hat.

Es soll mir mal einer kommen ........... grummel 
DAS IST BEKNACKT !!!







Aber es gibt auch positives nach langer Zeit ist der Brunnnen auf halbem Weg wieder in Betrieb







Mein Abschluss der 650b Frage
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/04/26/650b-schon-wieder/


----------



## Mountaintrail (25. April 2013)

Bei mir hat es Heute nur zu einem kleinen "airfild ride" gereicht.
Mehr gibt die Mittagspause leider nicht her.
Fürs Wochenende ist ja schönes schei.... Wetter angekündigt.
Das ist natürlich Pech für die CANYON Veranstaltung.
Na ja, warten wir mal ab. Eventuell wird es ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (25. April 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es Heute nur zu einem kleinen "airfild ride" gereicht.
> Mehr gibt die Mittagspause leider nicht her.



Du meinst sicher das da irgendwo am Ende der Startbahn ne Currywurstbude steht und du mit dem Klapprad hin bist .


----------



## eifeljeti (26. April 2013)

@  Tom
Freu dich doch. 
Wenn du mal ein paar Tage älter bist kannst du die Wege  noch mit dem Rollator abfahren 
Schon total daneben wie die Traumpfade "aufpoliert" werden


----------



## jmr-biking (26. April 2013)

Das ist die neue Wegbreitenregelung des sanften Tourismus für die Silberlocken mit ihren Treckingstöckchen.


----------



## DonWutz (26. April 2013)

Bild vom 3. März 2013 
Nun ist der Weg doppelt so breit. 
Zwei Elektromobile passen problemlos aneinander vorbei.
Bergrennen 

Mein Abschluss der 650b Frage
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/20...-schon-wieder/


----------



## Mountaintrail (26. April 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher das da irgendwo am Ende der Startbahn ne Currywurstbude steht und du mit dem Klapprad hin bist .



Klar, Bratwurst macht schnell (und rund um die Hüften) 
1 Runde 12 Km ca. 250 Hm.
2 Runden schaffe ich in der Mittagspause.
Besser als nüscht.

Dann bis Morgen Früh, 9:00 an der Ramsch-Rampe


----------



## DonWutz (5. Mai 2013)

Nachdem wir heute *hier* waren.
Ist für die kommende Woche *dies* geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (6. Mai 2013)

Elztal ist schön trocken, habe Heute nach geschaut


----------



## DonWutz (7. Mai 2013)

Nu ists aber nass 

Heute in der RZ
Ab Montag 20.5. bis voraussichtlich 23.5. ist die Stoppomat-Strecke im Nitztal wohl nicht erreichbar.
 Ein Felsrutsch der beseitigt werden muss verhindert dies. Die Umleitung  der Anlieger per PKW erfolgt über die Stoppomatstrecke    

Stoppomat macht anscheinend Laune.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange Oli auf Platz 1 verweilt 
Ich geb mir da 10min und teste demnächst.


----------



## DonWutz (9. Mai 2013)

Am heutigen Morgen begaben sich 4+1+1+1 Wutzen auf den Weg nach  Weibern um die dortige schon traditionelle Radsportveranstaltung am  Vatertag zu besuchen.
 Trotz furchterregender Wetterprognosen von  Wetterfrosch Jörg K. blieben Tom, Uwe, Jürgen und ich standhaft. Selbst  die aus Polch angereiste Wutz Alexander stieß später noch zur Gruppe  dazu.
 Hein unser Langstreckler und Frühaufsteher, trieb es schon um  5:45Uhr per RR nach Weibern um dort pünktlich zum Start um 7Uhr seine  Runde unter die Räder zu nehmen.
 Dagegen ließ es Jörg sehr gemütlich angehen, mit seinen Jungs reiste er per RR an.
 Wahrscheinlich nur für Kaffee und Kuchen zu genießen oder aber sie waren so schnell das der Schweiß direkt verdampfte 
 Zumindest war ihm die Anstrengung nicht anzusehen oder aber einfach gut durchtrainiert.
Nicht ausgestattet  mit Regenjacken,Regenhose und wenn man das richtig recherchiert hat  sogar mit Regenüberschuhen wie manch ein Teilnehmer machten wir uns auf den Weg die 50 km Strecke  zu fahren.
 Vom Steinberger Hof hinunter nach Galenberg begegneten  wir dann auch den ersten anderen Bikern, die teilweise Ctf mit Rennen  verwechselten und wortkarg nach Luft ringend an uns vorbei flogen.Um  sich dann wenig später schwarz wie ein Kohlekraftwerk einholen zu  lassen.



 Dabei wurde ganz vergessen in welch schöner Landschaft man sich bewegte.



 Im Anschluss kam die nächste Länge Steigung von Oberzissen nach Schelborn.
 Die wunderbare Aussicht mit tollem Farbenspiel entschädigte für jeden Höhenmeter.
 Auf den Höhen des Brohltal´s bis hinunter ins Nettetal´s ging es auf schönen kaum nassen Wegen in Richtung Wachholderheide.
 Leider erwischte das Los des Tages Jürgen. Mit sage und schreibe 4  Speichen die den Geist aufgegeben haben schlichen wir die letzen 8km in  Richtung Ziel in Weibern.



 Es war eine schöne Runde mit super Begleitern die wir später noch mit  Fachgesprächen über 650B und Leftys mit den befreundeten Radlern des VfB  Polch zusätzlich aufwerteten.
Dank an die Wildpfede Weibern für eine abermals tolle Veranstaltung.
 Nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Black-Sepp (9. Mai 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Am heutigen Morgen begaben sich 4+1+1+1 Wutzen auf den Weg nach  Weibern um die dortige schon traditionelle Radsportveranstaltung am  Vatertag zu besuchen.
> Trotz furchterregender Wetterprognosen von  Wetterfrosch Jörg K. blieben Tom, Uwe, Jürgen und ich standhaft. Selbst  die aus Polch angereiste Wutz Alexander stieß später noch zur Gruppe  dazu.
> Hein unser Langstreckler und Frühaufsteher, trieb es schon um  5:45Uhr per RR nach Weibern um dort pünktlich zum Start um 7Uhr seine  Runde unter die Räder zu nehmen.
> Dagegen ließ es Jörg sehr gemütlich angehen, mit seinen Jungs reiste er per RR an.
> ...



Da habt ihr aber eine schöne Tour gemacht. Die Rennen bei einer CTF fahren trauen sich bei richtigen nicht an den Start. Die fahren meistens Canyon


----------



## Mountaintrail (9. Mai 2013)

Hey Tom,

sorry, habe mich kurzfristig zur Rennrad Tour überreden lassen.
Die Jungs vom TDC Club haben mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht 
War aber schön, das ich Euch noch angetroffen habe.






Und Morgen, ab in die Vogesen


----------



## DonWutz (9. Mai 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> sorry, habe mich kurzfristig zur Rennrad Tour überreden lassen.
> Die Jungs vom TDC Club haben mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht
> ...



Du hast doch garnet geschwitzt war bestimmt der Emotor

Auf Fotostory gespannt der Blog benötigt Futter


----------



## Mountaintrail (9. Mai 2013)

Nehme dann auch das schöne grüne Trikot mit


----------



## Black-Sepp (9. Mai 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Du hast doch garnet geschwitzt war bestimmt der Emotor
> 
> Auf Fotostory gespannt der Blog benötigt Futter



Ich habe gehört der Papst war auch nicht da


----------



## Mountaintrail (11. Mai 2013)

Schöne Grüsse aus dem tiefen Westen 

Nächste Woche mehr davon bei:

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/


----------



## DonWutz (13. Mai 2013)

*Bericht von Mountaintrail´s Vogesentour ist  nun in unserem Blog online.


Jörg kann auch französisch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (13. Mai 2013)

Lieber Tom, wenn du mir das nächste mal wieder so ein "M" Trikot mit gibst,
wo ich dann fast keine Luft mehr bekomme


----------



## DonWutz (14. Mai 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> Lieber Tom, wenn du mir das nächste mal wieder so ein "M" Trikot mit gibst,
> wo ich dann fast keine Luft mehr bekomme



Da flattert nix, ist ja auch keine Sackmode.


----------



## Black-Sepp (17. Mai 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Da flattert nix, ist ja auch keine Sackmode.



Diese Bekleidung ist auch für richtige Radfahrer gemacht. Die Radbekleidung mit Betonung auf den Bauch gibt es auf der anderen Rheinseite


----------



## Müslibrenner (18. Mai 2013)

Black-Sepp schrieb:


> Diese Bekleidung ist auch für richtige Radfahrer gemacht. Die Radbekleidung mit Betonung auf den Bauch gibt es auf der anderen Rheinseite


Danke! 
Aber du hast ja recht!


----------



## Mountaintrail (18. Mai 2013)

Wie Bauch, ich dachte immer es wären bei Müslibrenner Samenstränge


----------



## DonWutz (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen CTF und RTF in Ochtendung
Wetter sieht sehr gut aus.

http://www.rst-ochtendung.de/

Mal schauen ob mich der Dreck oder die Straße lockt.


----------



## Mountaintrail (19. Mai 2013)

Nach einem kurzen Blick in den Wald, habe ich mich auch für die Straße entschieden Dafür mit grünem Laibchen

RTF Ochtendung!


----------



## DonWutz (19. Mai 2013)

Und die Welt war grün 

Schön die CTF der RST in Ochtendung besucht.
Strecke war in erstaunlich gutem Zustand.

Büde schön


----------



## Mountaintrail (19. Mai 2013)

Hey Tom,

poste mal die Bilder hier! Das war heute wirklich ein Traum.
Die Zeit ist leider viel zu schnell vorbei und alles ist verblüht.
Das ist schon ein ganz besonderer Flair auf dem Maifeld und 
in der Pellenz. Dazu noch in den Feldern der Lerchen Gesang.

Frühling pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (20. Mai 2013)

So schön ist unsere Heimat wenn es trocken ist


----------



## Mountaintrail (26. Mai 2013)

Das war ja mal ein Kontrast Wochenende.
Gestern Ok, windig aber trocken.
Heute quasi Dauerregen. 
Da hab ich nach 1,5 Stunden die Schuhe voll gehabt. 
Boooh ich will Sonne und warm


----------



## DonWutz (26. Mai 2013)

Sonne kannste knicken
Kann auch bleiben wo sie ist.
Habe keine Zeit sie nutzen zu können.


----------



## DonWutz (27. Mai 2013)

@Mountaintrail
Morgen kleines Abendründchen vor dem großen Regen ?
Werde 16:30Uhr abgeholt Richtung mal schauen.


----------



## Mountaintrail (28. Mai 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> @Mountaintrail
> Morgen kleines Abendründchen vor dem großen Regen ?
> Werde 16:30Uhr abgeholt Richtung mal schauen.



Sorry,

leider gar keine Zeit. Hauptsaison  Frühestens Donnerstag wieder.


----------



## DonWutz (28. Mai 2013)

Hauptsaison im Schirmaufhalten 

Punktlandung mit dem ersten Donner 
Ein schönes schmerzhaftes Ründchen haben wir zusammen bekommen.  
@_Mountaintrail_
In Ofw´s Revier haben wir dein Dixi wiedergefunden welches dir bei der Vatertagstour vom Fahradanhänger gefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangschieber (11. Juni 2013)

Haha und er funzt wieder 

Ein Stück vordere Eifel gefällig ?
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/06/10/trainigswochenende-und-mehr/


----------



## DonWutz (17. Juni 2013)

3 Tage Eifeltraining. 
Haben wir wieder gut gemacht. 

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/06/17/3-tage-training/


Hier wäre manch einer gerne eingekehrt. 
Auf der Reststrecke haben wir vergeblich nach Pumpe 2 gesucht


----------



## DonWutz (23. Juni 2013)

SIEG !!!!!
Zum 2. Mal Deutscher Meister AK Sen2 der Feuerwehren auf der Langstrecke.
Sepp wurde gerade auf der 77km Marathon Strecke beim Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten Deutscher Meister.
Mit einer Zeitverbesserung von 9Min zu 2011 und 5 Minuten Vorsprung vor  seinen Verfolgern konnte er sein lang ersehntes Ziel nochmals  verwirklichen.
Dies ist nach der Zeitfahrmeisterschaft der zweite Titel den er in 2013 einfahren konnte.
 Congrats vom Team


----------



## ww-ck (23. Juni 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> SIEG !!!!!
> Zum 2. Mal Deutscher Meister der Feuerwehren auf der Langstrecke
> Sepp wurde gerade auf der 77km Marathon Strecke beim Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten Deutscher Meister.
> Mit einer Zeitverbesserung von 9Min zu 2011 und 5 Minuten Vorsprung vor  seinen Verfolgern konnte er sein lang ersehntes Ziel nochmals  verwirklichen.
> ...



Super Leistung. Glückwunsch an den Sepp.


----------



## Sarkastos (23. Juni 2013)

Resume vom Wochenende
Trainieren bringt Erfolge. 
Neidvoll posten Körperfett !


----------



## DonWutz (23. Juni 2013)

Sarkastos schrieb:


> Resume vom Wochenende
> Trainieren bringt Erfolge.
> Neidvoll posten Körperfett !




Ein dickes *?

*Bin überfordert was ist gemeint ?

Übrigens, lange nicht mehr gesehen, es wird Zeit das ich nochmal rüberkomme.


----------



## Sarkastos (23. Juni 2013)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Ein dickes *?
> 
> *Bin überfordert was ist gemeint ?
> 
> Übrigens, lange nicht mehr gesehen, es wird Zeit das ich nochmal rüberkomme.



Yes we scan 
Was der Ami kann ....
Alte Männer und ihr Hobby.

Nee nee du


----------



## DonWutz (23. Juni 2013)

Super Sach
Komm du erstmal in das Alter.
Evt. wird dir dann auch langweilig.

Zu weiteren Äußerungen von meiner Seite ....
Unglaublich!


----------



## Black-Depp (23. Juni 2013)

Subber Sach


----------



## Black-Sepp (23. Juni 2013)

c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountaintrail (24. Juni 2013)

Man kann sich nur noch wundern 
Haben die Jungs denn nichts anderes zu tun?

Von meiner Seite, herzlichen Glückwunsch Sepp!

Waren am Samstag unterwegs und haben ein paar schöne neue Strecken 
entdeckt. z.B. schöner Trail zur Burg Rheineck über Bad Breisig.







Später dann noch am Lacher See.


----------



## DonWutz (24. Juni 2013)

Warte erwartungsvoll auf die GPS Datei.
Da sind ein paar Zeiten in einem gewissen Portal


----------



## Müslibrenner (25. Juni 2013)

...an uns/mir soll es nicht liegen. 
Wenn es denn wenigstens ein Einsehen erzeugt hat...
mit sportlichem Gruß
müsli


----------



## eifeljeti (25. Juni 2013)

Den Ausführungen von Müsli kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. *Nerven tut es nur noch.* 
Die Leute können ja denken was sie wollen. Es wäre nur schön wenn der geistige Müll da bleibt wo er produziert wird und nicht hier breitgetreten wird.


----------



## miyata (25. Juni 2013)

?


----------



## Mountaintrail (16. Juli 2013)

Beste Grüße


----------



## DonWutz (17. Juli 2013)

@Mountaitrail 
Das ist bestimmt ein geklautes Maria Laach 


Eifel ist schÃ¶ner

*Mal ein echter Ferientag!*

  				 			VerÃ¶ffentlicht am 17. Juli 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
 			  		 		oder:  Das ham wa uns verdientâ¦
 Nachdem gestern der Flowtrail in Stromberg  ein Ausflug wert war, heute nochmal an die Nordschleife.



_Aufgefallen?_
_ Viktor steht hinter der Kamera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 Sylvain G. aus der Bretagne, Jennifer und Tom und Viktor verabredeten sich zum Aufsitzen Punkt 9:00 Uhr am BrÃ¼nnchen.



_GÃ¤hnende Leere, auÃer ein paar rÃ¶hrenden ErlkÃ¶nigen._
_ Auch Prototypen genannt, ach ist der fesch._



_Rund um die Nordschleife, strahlend blauer Himmel, kÃ¼hler Schatten  in den Walddurchfahrten, waren die ersten geilen EindrÃ¼cke des Tages._
 Kleine Reparaturpause am FuÃe der NÃ¼rburg, Smalltalk mit MTB begeisterten Natives, und dann weiter rund um die Rennstrecke.
Ferienzeit!



_Keine Menschenseele, auÃer auf dem Ring aber wir auf der Mauer._
 Selbst in Adenau, beim obligatorischen Stopp an der  Tanke, leere CafÃ©s und verwaiste BiergÃ¤rten.



_DafÃ¼r aber das Nogger des Tages._
 Der letzte Anstieg zum Caracciola Karussell, akustisch begleitet, wie Ã¼blich staubig und zÃ¤h.



_Bissel posen_
 Oben lieÃ sich noch einmal in der gefÃ¼hlt 240Â° Kurve der Geruch  von  Bremsbelag und Gummi inhalieren, bevor Sylvain dann doch noch den alten  Anstieg  bezwingen wollte.
Also wieder runter, Kette links, Kopf runter und treten.
Nur nicht hochgucken!
DafÃ¼r war mein Puls frÃ¼her oben, als er.
GemÃ¼tlich  die Runde zu Ende gefahren, zwei EnglÃ¤ndern  noch mit einem  9-fach Kettenschloss ausgeholfen âgestern noch selber gebraucht-  und  dann HeimwÃ¤rts. So lass ich mir die Ferien gefallen.
DafÃ¼r haben alle hart in Schule und Betrieb  gearbeitet.


 			 				Einer kam zuspÃ¤t 				 				

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 

 			 				Mr. Daumen hoch 				


 

 			 				Blattschuss 				 				

 


 

 

 


  Ton an und klick
*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzRwKf8a8l0"]Grooveminister - Verdient - YouTube[/nomedia]*
*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzRwKf8a8l0"]Grooveminister - Verdient - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## Mountaintrail (18. Juli 2013)

ja, wirlich geklaut! Die Ösis, ganz klammheimlich 

War ganz verwundert als ich das Hinweisschild gesehen habe. Konnte dann nicht wiederstehen und bin dann da hin.






Hat sich aber gelohnt, war eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Mountaintrail (4. August 2013)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Mountainbike" wird unser Heimatrevier vorgestellt.
Wenn man es dann so schwarz auf weiss hat, ist schon schön bei uns 
Man könnte hier wirklich mal Urlaub machen 
Da hatte wohl der Gregor M. seine Finger im Spiel! 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/touren/touren-der-mountainbike-redaktion/deutschland/mountainbiken-in-der-eifel-infos-tourentipps-gps-daten.829904.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (6. August 2013)

Mountaintrail schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Mountainbike" wird unser Heimatrevier vorgestellt.
> Wenn man es dann so schwarz auf weiss hat, ist schon schön bei uns
> Man könnte hier wirklich mal Urlaub machen
> Da hatte wohl der Gregor M. seine Finger im Spiel!
> ...




Das es bei uns schön ist weiss ich, da benötige ich keine Bikebravo.
Bezahlbikeführer, wozu?


----------



## DonWutz (11. August 2013)

Bin ja nicht so sonst verwaist der Fred 
*
Im unteren Ahrtal*

  				 			Veröffentlicht am 11. August 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
 			  		 		Nachdem ich das Event in Bullau gecancelt habe, stand schnell Ersatz in Form einer Ahrtalbefahrung auf dem Kalender.
Frank bot eine frühe Runde am Sonntag morgen an, die ich gerne  besuchte.
Ausgangspunkt war für fünf Fahrer der kleine und beschauliche Ort Kripp.
Ausgrufen war eine 3 Berge-Tour


 


Unser erstes Ziel das kleine Hügelchen (bei dem ich nicht gedacht  hätte das dort fahrbare Wege hinauf führen) vor Neuenahr mit seiner Burgruine Landskron. Auf der Rückseite Singeltrail und Serpentienen satt.
Unten angekommen ein wenig Straße um über Heimersheim die folgende lange  Auffahrt bis Rammersbach dem höchsten Punkt der Tour anzugehen.



Auf fast 400hm ist der Aussichtsturm Stecken-Berg erreicht.



Von hier aus ging es rasant Berg ab bis wir hoch über Neuenahr noch schnell den Neuenahrer Berg
erfuhren.



Ein kurzer Blick in die Landschaft und das Siebengebirge  von nun an  hurtig zurück und schon war abermals eine sehr schöne und schnelle Runde  vorrüber.



 Dank an Frank und die Jungs
 Wutz on Wheelz


----------



## DonWutz (18. August 2013)

*Nur zur Burg OlbrÃ¼ck*

  		 			VerÃ¶ffentlicht am 18. August 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
 	  	 		Wieder ein Sonntag, und wieder ohne eine Rennveranstaltung zu besuchen.
Irgendwie verspÃ¼re ich im Moment ein gewisses SÃ¤ttigungsgefÃ¼hl in dieser Richtung.
Also hieÃ es abermals âBack to the Rootsâ und neue Touren erarbeiten.
Die grobe Richtung hieÃ heute Zissener LÃ¤ndchen mit Einbau des BurghÃ¼gels der weit ins Land sichtbaren Burg OlbrÃ¼ck.



Ab Hain aber ohne Hein, fÃ¼hrte mich der Weg zuerst zum Burgfried mit  anschlieÃender Umrundung des Burgberges um nach 3/4 der Umrundung in  Richtung Perler Kopf abzudrehen.
Ãber schÃ¶ne und gut ausgebaute Waldwege erreichte ich meinen entferntesten Punkt oberhalb von Dedenbach.



Eine schÃ¶ne Wegmarkierung der Gemeinde Dedenbach war glatt ein Foto wert.
Schon zur RÃ¶merzeit war dieser Abschnitt bewohnt und vor allem befahren.
KÃ¶ln wurde Ã¼ber die Wege mit Baumaterial versorgt.
 Auf den HÃ¶hen zwischen KÃ¶nigsfeld und Dedenbach drehte ich ab um dort  fÃ¼r 4km auf die StraÃe in Richtung Rodder / RodderMaar abzudrehen.
Das Rodder Maar lieÃ ich dennoch rechts liegen, um gegenÃ¼ber liegend die Trails am Bausenberg einbauen zu kÃ¶nnen.



Bergziegen und Zicken in Zisse?
 ZurÃ¼ck legte ich meine Fahrt vorbei an der Probstei Buchholz (die schon im 12. Jahrhundert erbaut wurde),  um anschlieÃend die letzen HÃ¶henmeter ab Glees und dem dahinterliegenden Veitskopf zu sammeln.



RÃ¼ckblick nach getaner Arbeit. Von links nach rechts so ziemlich alles mitgenommen.
Nur der Veitskopf liegt noch vor mir.
Und diesen diesmal Ã¼ber die hÃ¶chste Stelle!



Zum SchluÃ stehen 55km und 1300hm im Buch der Touren.
 Wutz on Wheelz
 Tom


----------



## Mountaintrail (18. August 2013)

Hi Tom,

schön geschrieben  
Hoffe Ihr habt Gestern noch ein paar Schöne Steaks gegrillt. 
Hat mich gefreut, die Jungs wieder zu sehen.
Wir waren heute in an der "grünen Hölle" unterwegs.
Dort war es dank DTM, schön laut.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DonWutz (18. August 2013)

Hey Montaintrail stimmt 
Gestern gabs ja auch ne Eifeltour 


*Teamtour mit Labbe*

                               Veröffentlicht am 17. August 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
                                Schönes Wetter nette Biker auf Tour was will Wutz mehr?
Türlich mit grillen danach, ist doch klar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Kurzfristig und zur letzen Absprache vor dem Event das Jahres dem  Ötztaler trafen wir uns heute (Samstag) um zu biken,quatschen und beim  Chillen zu grillen.
Hein bot eine Tour hinter Plaidt zum Kamelenberg an und Tom die Sache mit dem Grill.



Anfahrt ruki zuki mit neuen Krachfarben



Schön die Trails am Kamelenberg benutzt



Stützwutz am Erstziel



Legga Sache gabs danach



Kleiner Plausch in gemütlicher Runde. Leider war der Rest hinter der Kamera oder noch zu dreckig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alles abgeklärt und abgesprochen in 6 Tagen geht es los.
Sölden, die Wutze komme.

 Wutz on Wheelz

Alle weiteren Aktionen bleiben bei uns im Blog.
Für die, die unsere Adresse noch nicht kennen http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/


----------



## DonWutz (23. August 2013)

*Und wieder in die vorderen Eifel unterwegs 

MTB Tour über Mayen zum Schloss Bürresheim*

                               Veröffentlicht am 23. August 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
                                MTB Tour über Mayen zum Schloß Bürresheim
Die Anfahrt führt am Krufter Waldsee vorbei um bei Obermendig den ersten Anstieg in Richtung Ettringen zu meistern.



Ab Ettringen führte die Route ein kurzes Stück über Straße bis Mayen.
Da die Tour gegenüber eines der erhaltenen Stadttore entlangläuft bietet  es sich an, in der Altstadt eine kurze Rast einzulegen (falls  gewünscht).
Weiter im Takt
Ab dem Stadion geht wieder hoch um auf den Förstersteig zu gelangen.



Hier kann man die Aussicht auf die Stadt und Die Ahl genießen. Ich  könnte es auch zeigen wenn meine Knipse ein Bild davon gespeichert hätte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Anschließen ein paar Trails mitnehmend mit extra Posing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Weiter führt der Weg zum Schloss aber zuerst noch ein Fotoshot



Das gabs mal für die Märklinbahn oder ?



Schloss Bürresheim ist erreicht und rechts fast gegenüber liegend beginnt der Anstieg zum Hoch Simmer.



Die Puste reicht, also weiter hoch, um ein kleines Stück Hoch Stein zu sehen.
Ein paar Trails auf der Rückseite dazu und schon wars perfekt.
Ab zurück nach Mendig um anschließend nach Hause auszurollen.



 Wutz on Wheelz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (30. August 2013)

Ach wie schön ist es doch in der Eifel.


*Wallfahrt nach St. Jost*

  				 			Veröffentlicht am 30. August 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
 			  		 		Diese Tour führt uns zur Wallfahrtskirche St. Jost und dem höher liegenden Besucherbergwerk Bendisberg.
Weitere Links Wikipedia
 Start natürlich in Nickenich denn mit dem Auto anreisen kann ja jeder.
 Die Route führt uns erstmal hoch, ist doch klar.



Vorbei an der Abtei Maria Laach
 Das  erste Höhenziel ist schnell erreicht. Der Gänsehalsturm hoch  über Bell wird rechts liegen gelassen um den durchaus netten Pfad runter  nach Rieden hinab zu düsen. Schnell durch den Ort und am Stausee vorbei  ist das nächste Hügelchen nach Kirchwald schnell erreicht.



Diese Einfahrt ist kaum zu übersehen.
 Die Grube Bendisberg mit der darunter liegenden Wallfahrtskapelle St. Jost leuten die Fahrt durch das Nitztal ein.



Holzfäller lässt grüßen.



Am Ende des Nitztals liegt malerisch Schloss Bürresheim, diesmal aber von hinten weil vorne waren wir ja schön des öfteren.



Katzenberg mit Römerwarte. Katzen wurden keine gesehen nur blöde Hunde mit ohne Leine.



Der letzte Trail. Böser Bube



Das ganze sah dann so aus.
63km 1000hm
 Wutz on Wheelz


----------



## DonWutz (1. September 2013)

Neues aus der vorderen Eifel

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/09/01/mayen-zum-vierten/


----------



## DonWutz (5. September 2013)

Nach den ganzen Eifeltouren nun was kleines feines in Koblenz.
6Std Rennen des RCW Arzheim

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/streckenvorstellung-des-rcw-arzheim-in-koblenz/


----------



## Mountaintrail (8. September 2013)

Wohl ein letztes Sommerbild aus dieser Saison.
Blick von Kirchwald in Richtung Koblenz.
Freitag den 06.09.13. Da war es noch ein mal so richtig warm!

War schon ein super Sommer


----------



## DonWutz (15. September 2013)

@_mount_ailtrail 
Du hast im Taunus etwas verpasst.
Dafür war es in Daun schön matschig.


----------



## DonWutz (27. September 2013)

*Von Burgen und RÃ¶mern*

                       VerÃ¶ffentlicht am 27. September 2013  von  wutzonwheelz 
                    Kurzentschlossen zog es mich heute an den Rhein.
Ja nee, aber nicht auf die Asphalt E-Bikestrecke.
FÃ¼r die Tour ausgesucht wurde der Rhein-Burgenweg bis kurz vor Bad Breisig.
Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich noch recht einfach Ã¼ber Eich und Hochkreuz  erst in Richtung Namedy um direkt hinter Burg Namedy die lange Auffahrt  in den Rheinhang zu meistern.



 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 



Von der oberen Seite fÃ¼hrt der Weg durch den RÃ¶mer-Steinbruch Vulkan âHohe Bucheâ.
Ein sensationelles Farbenspiel der Herbstsonne live der Wahnsinn. Kurz danach ist ein karger Befestigungsrest aus der Eisenzeit erreicht.


 


Zwei BefestigungswÃ¤lle sollen fÃ¼r den Experten zu erkennen sein.
Ich sehe Wald und seltsame HÃ¼gel.



Da steht ne Fahne auf dem Berg, mhh ob man dort hingelangen kann?
Das frage ich mich jedes Mal wenn ich Ã¼ber die B9 Richtung Heimat dÃ¼se.
Ja Mann kann.
Wie bekloppt muss man sein ne Fahne geil.
Dick Berg soll der HÃ¼gel heiÃen glaube es gibt da dickere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 

 


 

 


Aussicht satt Aber VerrÃ¼ckt ist Mann wenn der Abstieg mit Bike in der Hand angegangen wird.
Von dort an gehts abwÃ¤rts.






Ãber schmale Klettersteige und auch durch Seile gesichert immer tiefer den Steilhang hinunter.
Leicht Ã¼bersieht man das man sich in Lebensgefahr befindet ein falscher Schritt und schwubs weg is der Jeck. Naja Ã¼berlebt hab ich es, aber zu empfehlen ist es nur unter Auflagen !
 Brohl LÃ¼tzing ist erreicht am Schloss Augustaburg stoÃe ich auf den Quellen Weg dem ich ein StÃ¼ck Bergauf folge.
Noch bevor es wieder abwÃ¤rts geht drehe ich nach links Richtung Leitenkopf und dem Hochplateau NiederlÃ¼tzing ab.



Kurzes Posing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Nun befinde ich mich zwischen Brohl und Vinxtbachtal und folge auf der Brohlbachseite wieder dem Quellenweg bis Burgbrohl.



Kaum zu glauben Weinbau im Brohltal.
 Mal eben kurz den Veitskopf mitgenommen, um am Laacher See zurÃ¼ck zur Basis zu gelangen.








Resteverwertung zu schade um die Bilder nicht zu verÃ¶ffentlichen 



Wutz on Wheelz


Leider lÃ¤sst sich die Diashow nich einfÃ¼gen deshalb nochmal der Link


----------



## Mountaintrail (28. September 2013)

Hier mal der Link:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/bo/pn/bopn7wpni7r1/original_ErgonSM3ProSattel-Aufbau.jpg%3F0&imgrefurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/03/ergon-sm3-pro-fahrbericht-und-dauertest/&h=1299&w=1680&sz=328&tbnid=GrugJIPsAS05XM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=121&zoom=1&usg=__2j3aIoporBSqdheElgN5KJGaU2o=&docid=m8iN7YHswFtWkM&sa=X&ei=SIRGUuTnHsqXtQaywYDIAw&ved=0CHoQ9QEwBA&dur=6792

Nach dem ich in der MTB-News, die Sattelvorstellung gelesen hatte, bin ich neugierig geworden. Sättel, sind bei mir immer so eine Sache.
Bei Canyon in Koblenz, kann man sich vermessen lassen. Das ist für die Wahl der richtigen Sattelbreite sehr wichtig!

Nach den ersten Ausfahrten, kann ich mich den Testern nur anschließen:

"Der Ergon SM3 ist ein bequemer, robuster Sattel, der sich mit guter Haltbarkeit bei akzeptablem Gewicht für lange Touren genau so empfiehlt wie für groben Einsatz. Besonders überzeugend ist der Fahrkomfort auf langen Strecken, bei dem das Ergonomie-Konzept voll aufzugehen scheint."
Habe mich selten bei einem Sattell, auf Anhieb so wohl gefühlt.

Mal schauen, wie das gute teil durch den Winter kommt


----------



## DonWutz (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja ja der Mountaintrail extra breiter Sattel.

Hatten heute ein breites Grinsen in der Voreifel

Klick


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Mai 2014)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Ja ja der Mountaintrail extra breiter Sattel.
> 
> Hatten heute ein breites Grinsen in der Voreifel
> 
> Klick



Heute wieder ein Grinsen gehabt?
Online mit Bildchen 

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/

Einfach nur super Bike-Wetter!


----------



## DonWutz (4. Mai 2014)

Nur der Mann mit der Gummihose hatte weniger Spaß.
Saunahosen sind aber wieder schwer am kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonWutz (6. Mai 2014)

Jorge hättest nochmal Schmerzen haben können  .
Diesmal ein flotter 80km Loop 

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/05/06/auf-schleichensuche/


----------



## DonWutz (4. Juni 2014)

Sonntag CTF in Ochtendung ?


----------



## gigabike_de (6. Juni 2014)

DonWutz schrieb:


> Sonntag CTF in Ochtendung ?



Sorry, da fahr ich das ganze Jahr rum. Sonntag lieber mal was anderes )


----------



## DonWutz (8. Juni 2014)

War uns egal, auch wenn es direkt vor der Haustür liegt.
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/06/08/pfingsten-zeit-und-kaiserwetter/


----------



## gigabike_de (10. Juni 2014)

DonWutz schrieb:


> War uns egal, auch wenn es direkt vor der Haustür liegt.
> http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/06/08/pfingsten-zeit-und-kaiserwetter/



Sonntag ging bei mir fast gar nichts. Volle Pulle Heuschnupfen!
Dafür Gestern in Deinem Revier gewildert ) Ist dann auch lecker warm geworden.
Kein Hangi weit und breit zu sehen. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## DonWutz (10. Juni 2014)

Der Hangi liegt mit aua Knie.


----------



## DonWutz (11. Juni 2014)

Nun war Hein wieder unterwegs 
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/06/10/nach-schnell-kommt-langsam/


----------



## DonWutz (7. Juli 2014)

@ Jörg   waren wieder in deinem Revier unterwegs .
Gibts jetzt haue ?

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/mindestens-einmal-im-jahr/

Wie immer klasse Tour auch wenn du in aderer Richtung unterwegs warst oder evt. gerade deshalb


----------



## DonWutz (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Eifel ist schon etwas besonderes.
Neueste Touren hoch oben.

http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/10/02/malario-und-die-wilde-wutz/
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/im-wald-der-in-die-geschichte-einging/
http://wutzonwheelz.wordpress.com/2014/08/24/hohe-acht-und-zuruck/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (7. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich aber mithalten, die Wutz on Tour im Hürtgenwald.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/die-betonsanierer-20-dynamit-ist-keine.html#more


----------



## DonWutz (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey Muschi aber sowas von.
Bin beim Lesen glatt errötet. 
Richtig geil geschrieben!

Und PINK is beautiful 





Wir sehn uns, bald im Wald.


----------



## muschi (4. November 2014)

Saisonabschluß in der Nordeifel

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more


----------

